# Trying to stop smoking, how important is this prior to IVF and when ttc?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I am finding it hard, although have quit from 10-15 a day right down to the occasional one every other day (huge improvment) but made a huge mistake and bought a pack of 10 today as feeling very stressed!!!!!

How important is stopping whilst waiting for IVF, and whilst ttc? 

Does it ruin the quality of your eggs?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

someone i know did not stop smoking when she was having ivf on NHS and they used to do some kind of test to see if she had stopped (not sure what !) and in the end refused to treat her, this is only one case i know of tho so dont take my word for it for sure.... but i know they dont like it at all


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks hun, your right if they think your still smoking they will refuse treatment, they told me that..

Since the 1st Jan i had stopped but today bought some as not really getting on with DH and real stressed so went and bought 10, i shouldnt of i know, and i am able to stop, i know i can,

I heard that smoking when ttc runis the quality of the eggs we produce, is this right do you know?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

leigsa i was a smoker ...i think you are doing ok its so bloody hard to give up so dont be to hard on yourself..just keep trying to wean yourself of them you have a year too


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks hun for the support, i think i am doin pretty good, except for today,ill start again tomorrow, its so hard when  ya stressed n not getting on with DH... xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i gave up smoking before my first iui as i really didn't wana be blaming myself if it didn't work

i was quite a heavy smoker and really enjoyed it, so i found it hard to give up but just felt that when i did get pregnant i didn't wana be passing on the smoke to my baby as its so so bad

smoking does have an effect on the eggs, all the crap that goes into your body with every drag is awful, you could visit your gp, they help give you aids to give up , i found the gum worked best for me and of course will power

infertility treatment is one of the hardest things i have ever done and many times i could of reached of a ciggie but look at the long term goal. if you stop now it will be better for you and your baby

good luck and get to your gp and get some patches, gum or something

good luck and keep up posted


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I was a smoker and while waiting for tx i thought f it im gonna keep on smoking but as soon as they said i was ready to start tx i stopped...  just like that, something inside just clicked.. that was 9 months ago and 2 months before i started, i detoxed (well tried) and i do miss it and sometimes think of them but i wouldnt go back.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, i have been using the patches on and off over the past 2 years, i went to the doctors yesterday and got some more paatches from them so i am fully equiped..... LOL

I hate smoking and am really determined to give up...... But when im stressed i just cant seem to say "NO" i rip off the patch and have a ***!!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL

Ill try again tomorrow!!!!! 

Keep ya posted LOL


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello - is anyone still following this thread?  Has anyone been successful quitting? I really need some help in giving up myself - HELP!!!
I have been quitting for four years now!  In fact, I reckon I'm an expert quitter - just not sure why I can't keep it up for very long!!!!!
Maybe I  need a quitting buddy?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Zebedee

Poss not as it was last looked at in Jan

We also have a board dedicated to quitting smoking 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0


----------

